# Help I don't know how to use a leisure battery!!!!



## Adele Hartley (Jun 25, 2012)

I have recently bought a Ford Freda camper van from a car dealer, it's fantastic! The only problem is I'm new to all this and the salesman didn't know how anything worked. The van has a leisure battery fitted under the bonnet and a supercharger unit under the kitchen unit. There is a switch on the dashboard which I think might have something to do with it but I'm not sure. I've turned the switch on and driven 100 miles down the motorway to see if it does anything and pressed every button possible. Does anyone know how to make my leisure battery work and should I be able to use the plugs in the van when it does?


----------



## Admin (Jun 25, 2012)

If you mean will the mains plugs work then no.
how do you know it is not working?


----------



## Adele Hartley (Jun 25, 2012)

Phil said:


> If you mean will the mains plugs work then no.
> how do you know it is not working?



I don't think it's working cos you can't use any of the sockets and the electric blinds won't work. What exactly is the battery meant to power? Sorry if I sound a bit stupid, I am new to all this.


----------



## Firefox (Jun 25, 2012)

The leisure battery should power things like lights and water pump etc Do these work OK? Is there something on your control panel (like lights or a meter) which indicates the leisure battery is charged up?

If you mean 3 pin 240v household sockets, those will not (normally) work unless you hook up the van in to 240v from the house or on a campsite. You should find on the outside of the van a cover with a 3 socket plug inside, but it will be a round socket. That's for your 240v hook up lead.

I'm not sure what you mean by a "supercharger". I'm surprised the sales guy did not know anything about the van!


----------



## Viktor (Jun 25, 2012)

If you are stuck post photos of the controls and/or the vans interior in reasonable closeup and someone will help.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 25, 2012)

Firefox said:


> (snip). I'm surprised the sales guy did not know anything about the van!



If it has been part-exed into a normal car garage, they will have no idea whatsoever about it. I got my first (Commer Wanderer) like that back in 1976. It's a good way to buy as they often don't know the value & are desperate to get it off the forcourt!


OP. Yo will only know if the charger is working (it won't be a "supercharger" cos they are used to boost engine performance & are mechanical blowers on the carb inlet) is to measure the voltage on the leisure battery with the engine running & the switch on & off. Normal voltage should be around 12-13.4, with a charger connected it ought to rise to around 14.4.

Who did the conversion? There should be a plate somewhere, look then up on the interwebby for info & telephone them (if still in business) they may be able to sell you a copy of the handbooks etc. 

Your logbook should have the name & address of the previous owner, contact them (if still at that address) be aware that someone may have died/seperated etc so there could be some angst associated wit memories of the van, but most of us have super memories of time spent on the road & wold be delighted to show off its capabilities.

Finally, find a meet to go to, there will be lots of helpful, interested & interesting people there, but be ready with plenty of tea, coffee & possibly something a little stronger in the evenings.:wacko:

Finally, enjoy learning what every thing does & try to write it down so you can pass the info on if & when you want to upgrade!


----------



## donkey too (Jun 25, 2012)

Your vehicle is  ford badged mazda and it is very complicated unless you know what split charge relay etc., you have. I suggest that you go to Bongo Fury website where you will get all the info you need and more. They even have a data base of peeps willing to help and one may be near you where you can get help and info. 
If you have a willington kit split charger then the blind should be working off the LB as will the cig lighter etc. But like I say unless you know what the previous owner has done to it it could be a nightmare for you. 
Go to homepage ot google bongo fury. It is a fantastic site with all the info and downloads you will ever need. they also sell the spares at very competative prices.


----------



## donkey too (Jun 25, 2012)

Also meant to say. Where are you? If ner me I can put you onto the best Bongo mech in the business and cheap as well.


----------



## Adele Hartley (Jun 25, 2012)

Firefox said:


> The leisure battery should power things like lights and water pump etc Do these work OK? Is there something on your control panel (like lights or a meter) which indicates the leisure battery is charged up?
> 
> If you mean 3 pin 240v household sockets, those will not (normally) work unless you hook up the van in to 240v from the house or on a campsite. You should find on the outside of the van a cover with a 3 socket plug inside, but it will be a round socket. That's for your 240v hook up lead.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by a "supercharger". I'm surprised the sales guy did not know anything about the van!



Thanks the water pump and lights work fine. There isn't anything on the dashboard to indicate anything but the cigarette lighters and electric blinds don't work and I thought they were supposed to.


----------



## Adele Hartley (Jun 25, 2012)

Smaug said:


> If it has been part-exed into a normal car garage, they will have no idea whatsoever about it. I got my first (Commer Wanderer) like that back in 1976. It's a good way to buy as they often don't know the value & are desperate to get it off the forcourt!
> 
> 
> OP. Yo will only know if the charger is working (it won't be a "supercharger" cos they are used to boost engine performance & are mechanical blowers on the carb inlet) is to measure the voltage on the leisure battery with the engine running & the switch on & off. Normal voltage should be around 12-13.4, with a charger connected it ought to rise to around 14.4.
> ...



Thanks this all sounds really helpful. Maybe I'll write to the previous owner and see if he can help. The van was well looked after so I'm sure he would know everything. Apparently he's still alive cos the salesman told me he was a local paramedic. Here's hoping


----------



## Adele Hartley (Jun 25, 2012)

donkey too said:


> Your vehicle is  ford badged mazda and it is very complicated unless you know what split charge relay etc., you have. I suggest that you go to Bongo Fury website where you will get all the info you need and more. They even have a data base of peeps willing to help and one may be near you where you can get help and info.
> If you have a willington kit split charger then the blind should be working off the LB as will the cig lighter etc. But like I say unless you know what the previous owner has done to it it could be a nightmare for you.
> Go to homepage ot google bongo fury. It is a fantastic site with all the info and downloads you will ever need. they also sell the spares at very competative prices.



Thanks, I'll try the Bongo website. I might see if there's anyone near SE London / Kent who fit leisure batteries who might be able to help.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jun 25, 2012)

Is it supercharger = battery charger???


----------



## donkey too (Jun 25, 2012)

meant to say that the person to help on bongo fury would be Francophile he moderates one of the forums there and is also a member here although he don't post much here.
He like a few more of us is always ready to help a damsel in distress.


----------



## Adele Hartley (Jun 25, 2012)

Bigpeetee said:


> Is it supercharger = battery charger???



I'm not sure it's under the units at the back with a fuse box above it. It has an on off switch and says supercharger across it.
The fuse box switches are both switched to on and the charger is also switched on. 

Sorry if I seem totally stupid......!


----------



## Apache Two (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi 
Which part of London are you based.don't have to give address just area...


----------



## Adele Hartley (Jun 25, 2012)

Apache Two said:


> Hi
> Which part of London are you based.don't have to give address just area...



Eltham SE London just near Kent border.


----------



## Apache Two (Jun 25, 2012)

Adele Hartley said:


> Eltham SE London just near Kent border.



Hi 
Your just that bit to far off my travel route..
Otherwise I would have offered to have a look..sorry..


----------



## Adele Hartley (Jun 25, 2012)

Apache Two said:


> Hi
> Your just that bit to far off my travel route..
> Otherwise I would have offered to have a look..sorry..



No problem but thanks anyway. I'm sure I'll work it out eventually, I'll just try every combination of button pressing if that doesn't work maybe I can check to see if there's any charge in the battery, it might help if there is!


----------



## Viktor (Jun 25, 2012)

If those other things are working Adele it sounds like you have a couple of fuses somewhere that have blown.  They may not necessarily be where you can easily find them.  I have a 'main' fuse box area, however I also have fuses 'inline' from the battery terminals and beside installed items under the dashboard.  I would check the wires leading from your batteries under the bonnet for small single inline fuses holders...usually they are within a few inches of the battery connections.


----------



## Adele Hartley (Jun 25, 2012)

Viktor said:


> If those other things are working Adele it sounds like you have a couple of fuses somewhere that have blown.  They may not necessarily be where you can easily find them.  I have a 'main' fuse box area, however I also have fuses 'inline' from the battery terminals and beside installed items under the dashboard.  I would check the wires leading from your batteries under the bonnet for small single inline fuses holders...usually they are within a few inches of the battery connections.



Thanks I'll check that out, I did wonder about the fuses. I know where the main fuse box is but I'll check everything else as well.


----------



## Admin (Jun 25, 2012)

The blinds in the van will work off the main starter battery as they would have been fitted since new. I believe they only work with the ignition on.


----------



## donkey too (Jun 25, 2012)

Phil said:


> The blinds in the van will work off the main starter battery as they would have been fitted since new. I believe they only work with the ignition on.



They should be on the same fuse as the ciggy lighter so would work with ignition off. If willington kit fitted they would then be working off of LB.


----------

